# Y'all wanna see a big buck? Update w story



## Kris87 (Nov 10, 2016)

Sorry for the delay in the story.  I'll keep it short.  Hunted up in Christian county for a week with some good friends.  I saw this buck my first day there, but he was unresponsive to calling and just hung with some does out in a wheat field about 80 yards from me.  Fast forward to the last day, last afternoon(ain't that how the TV guys do it?) 

Anyways, I'm on the edge of a wheat field, and I hear some does running in the woods behind me.  Four or five bust out into the field, and I still hear running, so I know a buck is coming.  I get my bow, and out comes a mid 140's buck with all kinds of junk and an extra 15" main beam on his left side.  I tried stopping the buck well before he got to me since he was trotting, and he ended up stopping quartering away at 43 yards.  By the time I was ready, he gone.  Dang it, I thought that was it.  I'm watching this deer in my glass out chasing does, and I hear more deer coming dead from behind me.  Look back, its five more does, and this big monster is about 20 yards behind them tearing up a tree.  The does move up the fence to come out of a hole, and feed out into the wheat.  The buck is 20 yards behind me broadside, but I didn't want to chance standing with the does so close, so I waited, figuring him to come out with them.  I watched him for five minutes of so before he just hopped the fence into the field.  

He was 18 yards walking, so I bleated at him softly and he froze, with his front leg in the back position.  Knowing how he was standing, I opted to shoot him dead through the shoulder muscle, and it absolutely tore his heart out.  When I shot, he let out a loud bellow, something I'd never heard before.  It was so loud, my buddy watching from 150 yds away even heard it.  It was growl like.  The Ramcat 125 had him down in maybe 50 yards.  It was a great hunt that came down to the last minute and one that I'll never forget.  And thanks for all the kind words again.  I appreciate it.


----------



## BlackEagle (Nov 10, 2016)

I can't get over those G3's! 

Now where's the big buck you speak of? 

#BambiBombers


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 10, 2016)

Congrads. Nice deer !


----------



## ASAPglock (Nov 10, 2016)

Nice'un


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 10, 2016)

Got some mass on him too !


----------



## fishhunt05 (Nov 11, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 11, 2016)

Nice buck.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Nov 11, 2016)

He aight.  Congrats on that brute.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 11, 2016)

Well, thats a nice one! Congrats, can't wait to hear the story!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 11, 2016)

Nice big buck, and nice big entrance hole. Congrats!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 11, 2016)

Congrats!  That's definitely one to be proud of.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Nov 11, 2016)

What a great buck Kris, congrats buddy.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 11, 2016)

Heck, you can put a saddle on that big HOSS and ride him in the Kentucky Derby !!!

Congratulations and good going for sure as we await the story.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 11, 2016)

Awesome buck! Congrats!


----------



## mickyu (Nov 11, 2016)

Way to go Kris! Great buck!


----------



## davidhelmly (Nov 11, 2016)

Great buck Kris!!


----------



## Mudfeather (Nov 11, 2016)

beutimus


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 11, 2016)

Awesome! Congrats!!


----------



## J-Rod (Nov 11, 2016)

Love me a long tined buck. Congrats!


----------



## satchmo (Nov 11, 2016)

Very nice buck buddy. Congratulations .


----------



## sutton1 (Nov 11, 2016)

Very nice congrats


----------



## GAGE (Nov 11, 2016)

Great job!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 11, 2016)

Very nice!!!


----------



## firebreather (Nov 11, 2016)

Nice ,congrats


----------



## WKAT (Nov 11, 2016)

That's a nice one. Congrats


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 11, 2016)

Very nice. Congrats


----------



## hmaadd (Nov 11, 2016)

nice


----------



## autoturkey (Nov 11, 2016)

nice buck


----------



## sadler2 (Nov 11, 2016)

I've let bigger walk. Just yankin your chain. Congrats on a STUD!!!


----------



## GADawg08 (Nov 11, 2016)

great deer Kris....now where's the story? The suspense is killin me lol


----------



## NugeForPres (Nov 11, 2016)

Yep, gotta have the story!! Great day what a deer!


----------



## BowChilling (Nov 11, 2016)

Awesome buck Kris! Congrats!!


----------



## Ihunt (Nov 11, 2016)

Congrats. 

Now for the rest of the story.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Nov 11, 2016)

Awesome deer.  

Clark county?

That looks like the deer I was telling you about last year at my place.

Congratulations sir!


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 11, 2016)

What's the story? 

Awesome buck congrats


----------



## Fishbone (Nov 12, 2016)

Congrats Kris!! Awesome buck!!


----------



## Derek Snider (Nov 12, 2016)

That's a great buck Chris. Imo, his genetics look similar to the first deer you harvested earlier in the year. Just the way the are both high and tight racks and the racks appear to be a similar shape in general. Congrats on a superb season. Will all of the knowledge you have and share with us about bow tuning, I like to think this is good karma coming back to you. Way to go!


----------



## Johnny 71 (Nov 12, 2016)

Awesome congrats


----------



## Kris87 (Nov 12, 2016)

I haven't had time to write up a worthy story, but this buck is from KY.  I just got back to town and hope to fill my last tag here now.  I'd love to be able to shoot 3 nice bucks in the same year.  And thanks for the kind words fellas, I do put a lot of effort into this sport.  I love it!


----------



## stonecreek (Nov 12, 2016)

That's a hoss! Congrats! Richard


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 12, 2016)

Congratulations on another great buck!  Heck of a season.


----------



## Blisterapine (Nov 14, 2016)

Yes indeed he is a Big'n


----------



## Cole Henry (Nov 14, 2016)

Great one Kris!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Nov 14, 2016)

Great Deer !!!


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Nov 14, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## OleHickory (Nov 15, 2016)

Great job Kris! Beautiful buck.


----------



## Killdee (Nov 15, 2016)

That's a biggun alrite


----------



## Mudfeather (Nov 15, 2016)

Congrats to you...never even seen one like that...incredible


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Nov 15, 2016)

That's a great buck!!


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Nov 15, 2016)

Good one, nice rack.


----------



## bukhuntr (Nov 15, 2016)

Way to go Kris.  Great buck!


----------



## Brewskis (Nov 20, 2016)

What a hoss! Back-to-back killer seasons in KY for ya. Now that you're tagged out, when can we expect the story? 

Edit - Well, I completely missed the whole story in the first post after skipping to the last page.  Enjoyed it!


----------



## jimmyb (Nov 29, 2016)

Congrats, that sound is harrowing.


----------



## jaymax (Nov 29, 2016)

Nice job Kris! Sounds like an awesome hunt. Love that shoulder shot...my fav


----------



## Broken Tine (Nov 29, 2016)

Stud! Congrats!


----------



## South Man (Dec 1, 2016)

nice one!


----------



## 100hunter (Dec 2, 2016)

Redemption is sweet.  Way to go Kris.


----------

